

Ask HN: Next MacBook design? - jozi9

What do you think, how its going to look like?
======
hglaser
There have been persistent, credible rumors of a 12" MacBook Air with retina
display. The current thinking is that they are waiting on Intel's Broadwell
chips, with a planned launch mid next year.

The latest rumors are that it'll include silver, gold and gray variants much
like the latest iPhones, and will have fanless internals and a trackpad with
no mechanical button.

More info: [http://www.macrumors.com/roundup/macbook-
air/](http://www.macrumors.com/roundup/macbook-air/)

~~~
jozi9
Will they kill 13" Air? Its easily the most popular Apple computer right now.

